# Yellow screen when in reverse on '13rs



## Mrs.Cruze (Jul 14, 2013)

So first cruze....love her! 2013 rs with the touch screen. I'm having like a ton of issues. My stereo is the big one. The picture below is the newest issue. When going in reverse I get this screen....but it's speratic. Anyone else?

Next one is it randomly just freezes and will not reset unless I shut the car down wait 20 minutes then it may come back on. Ive taken it in several times since my purchase in may and they can't duplicate it so they can't fix it. 

This irritates me perfusly as it's brand new and I commute and hour to work every day! 

If anyone could help or have suggestions I'd appreciate it!

--Kate


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Kate, check the cables going to your battery and also open the fuse boxes and push every fuse in. We have seen a rash of Cruzen with loose cables and leaking batteries as well as a small number with fuses not properly seated.


----------



## Mrs.Cruze (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks, ill give that a go. I'm headed to the shop to have the oil changed and ill tell em to check that.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When my Cruze is in getting an oil change I just do these checks. You can also do them in your driveway as all it looks like to the neighbors is that you're checking your windshield washer fluid level. Even the most OCD apartment manager has no room to complain (some will - tell them you're just checking fluid levels).


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Mrs.Cruze said:


> So first cruze....love her! 2013 rs with the touch screen. I'm having like a ton of issues. My stereo is the big one. The picture below is the newest issue. When going in reverse I get this screen....but it's speratic. Anyone else?
> 
> Next one is it randomly just freezes and will not reset unless I shut the car down wait 20 minutes then it may come back on. Ive taken it in several times since my purchase in may and they can't duplicate it so they can't fix it.
> 
> ...


Hey Kate,

I can understand your frustration over your screen concern. If you would like me to look into this matter further please PM me your name, contact information, VIN, current mileage and involved dealership. 

I look forward to your reply, 

Jonathan A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

